# Faking your age...



## pandabeah (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm a 26 year old Naturalized US Citizen... So basically, I have my US & Pakistani passports.. anyways.. I keep hearing about an age restriction of 25.. this really put a damper on all the research I had done on pakistani medical schools.. can a birth certificate be faked? what schools are my options (preferably in Karachi... )?

Is it the same case with Dental Schools?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

pandabeah said:


> I'm a 26 year old Naturalized US Citizen... So basically, I have my US & Pakistani passports.. anyways.. I keep hearing about an age restriction of 25.. this really put a damper on all the research I had done on pakistani medical schools.. can a birth certificate be faked? what schools are my options (preferably in Karachi... )?
> 
> Is it the same case with Dental Schools?


how old are u now?


----------



## pandabeah (Nov 19, 2006)

I said 26...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

pandabeah said:


> I said 26...


sorry my warped paki brain didnt see that part. if your living in usa and plan on working/living there you should know for dentistry a paki degree is useless in usa. you would have to do the education all over there so might as well stay there.

as far as the age thing goes, i know some canadian girl in rmc has done it she must have been 26/27 when she started, but its a rumor and she keeps it secret, I'm sure there is someway if you have the time effort influence etc, but i would avoid it as if your caught anywhere along the line there is potential everything will be ruined.


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

yes a birth certificate can be faked...in karachi u shud first opt for baqai medical university... n then followed by liaquat university of jamshoro, hamdard university and ziauddin medical college. 

i think baqai still has foreign seats left...try contacting them now n im sure u'll get in...these colleges always leave seats and continue admissions till december though the classes start in september...


----------



## pandabeah (Nov 19, 2006)

there's a catch though... If I go in as a foreign student.. then I'll have to show my US passport... with my age on it.. and if I go in with a faked pakistani birth-certificate.. then I'll be going in as a local... making it harder for me to get in.... no?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm a foreign student at Shifa and have never had to show them any sort of ID -- only my transcripts. However some transcripts do contain birth information on them. You will require an IBCC Equivalence Certificate however, and their document requirements may be more stringent.

Personally, I would strongly advise for you not to go down this path.


----------



## Mocrates (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just to re-clarify, if you are already over the age of 25, is it pointless to apply to Pakistani schools? Are there schools that do not enforce this rule? Finally, just to satisfy my curiosity, what is the reasoning behind this seemingly discriminatory rule.

thanks


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Mocrates -- welcome to our forum. 

The medical colleges in Pakistan aren't the ones who actually check your age usually as they really do not require any documents that verify your birth date. However, the IBCC (the governing body which converts your foreign grades into a Pakistani equivalent score) does ask for your original sealed high school transcript and high school diploma. I believe the transcript usually contains your birth date on it.

I've never been asked how old I am by the IBCC or anyone else but if you apply through the government school route through the Pakistani consulate in America, I think they do ask for other documents which probably would show your birth date on them.

I'm not exactly sure as to the reason they have made this rule but I do agree that it is ridiculous and antiquated. Since the Pakistani educational system does not require a 4 year undergraduate degree before commencing medical study the average first year medical student is between 17-19 years old and perhaps they believe that if someone was not interested between the ages of 17-25, seats should not be made available to them that could be taken by younger students.

Either way, I wish you the best in achieving your goals.

Welcome again. #happy


----------



## Mocrates (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply Rehan. So if I understand correctly, applying to a government school like RMC, for example, would lead me into age trouble. But If I am applying to a private school like AKU, KE, Shifa etc., then is that no longer an issue? My plan was only to apply to AKU, KE, and Shifa.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that I, myself, have never been asked my age but then again, my birth date was written on my high school transcript and IBCC probably saw that. Wherever you apply, be it government or private, you have to go through IBCC. They never asked me for my birth date, but they may ask you.

I know its a tough break, but if you're 25, I'd honestly suggest you try elsewhere. For me personally, it wouldn't be worth the stress and headache of knowing that at any time I could end up wasting a maximum of five years.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Rehan said:


> That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that although I, myself, personally, have never been asked my age but then again, my birth date was written on my high school transcript and IBCC probably saw that. Wherever you apply, be it government or private, you have to go through IBCC. They never asked me for my birth date, but they may ask you.
> 
> I know its a tough break, but if you're 25, I'd honestly suggest you try elsewhere. For me personally, it wouldn't be worth the stress and headache of knowing that at any time I could end up wasting a maximum of five years.


 
i agree wit rehan, u might get into sum trouble. and anyway u should be lookin else where, dont sell urself short wit a pakistani degree that is a third class degree on the world stage anyway. europeans have an age limit of 30. like poland hungary etc. try them. europe is the new world power with americas days numbered. dont believe me, just check the dollar against the euro or british sterling, wall st is taking a bareback pounding!!! and dont be fooled by fake patriotism like apna punjab an so on etc. its a pipe dream. it will b like entering another world 4 u. enter at ur own peril. dont say i didnt tell u so. jus look at paki new cricket captain, i would give him one slap n he would not get up for a whole day!!! n that chursi chooza is representing the national cricket team!!! im jus laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pakistan is the story of power in the wrong hands, who have bad hearts. they follow the fuedal system of the medievil era. (1066-1400). give them about 500 years, then they will be on the level of the western world. and anyway, a bill will most probably be passed soon that will not except paki education in the uk, coz they have found a link between terrorism and education in pakistan. (the london bombers visited pakistan etc) so it will be useless in the uk. but if u like the pakistan people, then by all means go 4 it and wahtever i have said ignore it. im an idiot, just a millionaire british pakistani wit 15 houses in central london.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please keep the thread on topic. You've made your point plenty of times already about your personal dislike for Pakistan and it's medical education system. No need for it in every single thread. Thanks.


----------



## Mocrates (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, awaiseali, that was quite a loaded response. Thanks for putting in the time to respond. Honestly, I was only considering Pakistan in the context of being near some family. Reason dictates that I should just stick to applying in the US, since I plan on practicing here, and tough it out on my own for another 4 years. Thanks for the replies everyone, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## medicalmarvel (Apr 28, 2007)

well birth certificates can be faked. but the aftereffect if in case you are rectified must be serious. so it should be better off if you could just find some legal way.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Age limits have been abolished in Pakistan for medical and dental students! The age limit of 17-25 no longer applies. Read more here:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ssion-mbbs-bds-abolished.html?highlight=limit


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Pandabeah,

hopefully this information helps you out. Still considering medicine in Pakistan by any chance?


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

But IBCC had no age limit, skools had right?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

right.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Schools were previously enforcing the age limit being set by the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PM&DC), which is the governing authority for all medical schools in Pakistan. Since PM&DC has abolished the age limit, schools will not be enforcing any either.


----------



## Mariamzrk (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, i went on the PMDC site on my own and it still says the age limit is still 17-25 not 35! open it up urself and it contradicts with your page, i dont know where you've obtained this information, you did get me very excited for a while! if this information issss correct, tell me too....


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Mariamzrk said:


> Hey, i went on the PMDC site on my own and it still says the age limit is still 17-25 not 35! open it up urself and it contradicts with your page, i dont know where you've obtained this information, you did get me very excited for a while! if this information issss correct, tell me too....


mariamzrk, you can look here: Regulations!

Which states:


> Minimum age limit fixed by the Council of 17 years and maximum age limit of 35 years for getting admission in MBBS/BDS course were reconsidered by the Council. *The Council has decided that there should not be minimum or maximum age limit for admission in MBBS/BDS class.*


----------



## Mariamzrk (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks again for the info. I did confirm from elsewhere too. Okay, I have another query... I'm here in the US finishing up my bachelors in pre-med and i plan on attending a pakistani med. school in dec. inshALLAH. Could you PLEASE guide me as to how I should go about doing this and just any pointers you can give me....I would lovee to get admission in a government one, but if not a private one....
Sincerely,
Mariam


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

All the information you need is already on this forum. Just search around a while and you're sure to find it. This thread is specifically for questions regarding the previous age limit that was set by PMDC.

Thanks.


----------



## Mariamzrk (Aug 25, 2007)

*hi*

Hey could you just tell me if I would have to goto pakistan to take the government medical schools entry test, since i'm residing in the US? Is there no otherway, like taking the entry test at a site in the Illinois, US? Mind you, I'm an F-1 student here, not a citizen....





MastahRiz said:


> All the information you need is already on this forum. Just search around a while and you're sure to find it. This thread is specifically for questions regarding the previous age limit that was set by PMDC.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Mariamzrk said:


> Hey could you just tell me if I would have to goto pakistan to take the government medical schools entry test, since i'm residing in the US? Is there no otherway, like taking the entry test at a site in the Illinois, US? Mind you, I'm an F-1 student here, not a citizen....


Salam and wats up? Hows Chi town these days? I vistited it a month back. Basically put.

1. Since you are not a Foreign Citizen, you will not be allowed to apply as a foreigner in the self finance seat. Therefore you may be at a bigger disadvantage then most! You will have to apply as a local domiciled student (ie as a Pakistani on open merit) and HAVE to give the entry test, and no you cannot give it in USA!

2. If you did your pre-med in high school in USA, you will have your marks deducted 20% on conversion and since you will be applying as a local with anywhere from 60 to 80% marks at the highest (very unlikely) it will be almost impossible for you.

Not to be a party pooper but thats just my opinion based on what you have stated.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Mariamzrk said:


> Hey could you just tell me if I would have to goto pakistan to take the government medical schools entry test, since i'm residing in the US? Is there no otherway, like taking the entry test at a site in the Illinois, US? Mind you, I'm an F-1 student here, not a citizen....


Mariamzrk,

Please start a new thread regarding your specific case or any questions you have. This thread is regarding the previous age limits set on MBBS and BDS applicants.

-Locked-


----------

